# protec vs demon



## Hapster (Sep 29, 2008)

Anything about the quality of the pads? Just want to know who has better quality padding.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I do not have any experience with either of those, but I have some skeletools impact shorts that I think are amazing. They have saved my ass (literally) many times in icy new england.

I know the pro-tec ones have gotten some bad rep after their switch from an earlier model (which was apparently decent). I would recommend looking at them in person, or just getting the skeletools shorts which rock.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

I like my pro-tec saved my ass many times in new england  I might try Demon this year.


----------



## Hapster (Sep 29, 2008)

i looked at the skeletools but are they really bulky? The pictures make them look like youll be wearing a diaper.


----------



## Hapster (Sep 29, 2008)

if anyone has pictures of what skeletools look like under snowboard pants that would be sweet


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of them under pants. However, all the pads are removable so you can remove the ones you want. As in just leave the tailbone and hip ones. I have worn them with all the pads and with select ones and Once I get them on and under pants I forget I have them on. I have not felt like I am wearing diapers and none of my friends have commented (that says a lot). Then again I tend to wear slightly baggy pants anyway, so if you wear tight pants, it might be a different story.


----------



## Hapster (Sep 29, 2008)

sweet i have some super baggy special blend pants so that works out. I think i might go with skeletools. They look pretty promising


----------

